# Best bar close to the greens to socialise



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Me and my partner are looking to socialise and not sure where to go around the greens/tecom?

Thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Biblos, Nelsons, Goodfellas, Belgian Beer Cafe


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Crown & Lion's pretty good and the waitresses wear little tartan miniskirts.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Crown & Lion's pretty good and the waitresses wear little tartan miniskirts.


Im in there like swimwear!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Keep your eye out for the little Filipino/Singaporean lassie, I'd crawl across broken glass just to eat chips from her knickers.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Crown & Lion's pretty good and the waitresses wear little tartan miniskirts.


What hotel is this at?

-md000/Mike


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Byblos in TECOM as previously mentioned by my recently-defeated compatriot above!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

2nded!


----------

